# why are some monitors so cheap



## spikeleebd (Apr 30, 2012)

why is it that monitors like savannahs and nile monitors sale for $30 or less when they get so large and then you have herps like tegus and other monitors that are priced so high


----------



## Dana C (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that with certain monitors, a ton of WC or farmed animals hit the market every spring especially the ones you mentioned. Your travels on the internet should reveal that there is a huge difference in U.S. captive bred Savannahs and wild caught specimens. Certain species are very expensive no matter where they come from and are not "first time" pets. Most species are very different than Tegus behaviorally and never become really "tame" like many Tegus do. Hence the desirability of Tegus to a broader range of enthusiasts. 
Some monitors, like Black Throats which come all exclusively from Tanzania have become MUCH more expensive as Tanzania has stopped the exportation of all animals.
Nile monitors speak for themselves, huge, agressive, and potentially dangerous.

Just my $.02 worth. If some one has more experience in the import market, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 30, 2012)

Supply and demand, and the ability of the market to hold a price.


----------

